# where to get nice backgrounds



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone know where to get african cichlid backgrounds. I like with lots of rock or driftwood in the background. Its gotta be dark. Or even any websites I can order from


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

All sizes | Toronto Zoo Malawi Cichlid HD Wallpaper | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Cheers!!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

i just edited it but i meant backgrounds


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gills N Fins (sponsor) has the 3D Aquaterra backgrounds, if you have the space in your tank (and the dough in your wallet  ). These look really wicked.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogers has some T-rex 3D backgrounds for cheap


----------

